# Confused Student For Career What To Do



## aamirashraf (May 17, 2015)

Assalam Alikum, i m a student of B.SC Part 1(Medical) and on the otherEnd i m doing diploma in Software Engineering(3 Yeas, Now i m in Final Semester) i m 22, here is my situation it maybe long to read but please help me, from my childhood i had a dream to Become a Great Doctor to save the lives of humanity(Passion) and my Father Dream, in my matric(i took Biology) i love this subject Biology, and in Inter F.SC i faced health problem due to that i can't study well and did not give my 100% to it i get a very bad percentage and i failed in main subjects Physics, Chemistry and with this percentage i realized that i will not get admission in MBBS and i gave Supplementry Exam and if i wait for the result it may take 4, 5 months to wait, and full day i become idle i always thinking 4, 5 hours continuously and this made me lean so much and made my mind so much weak because of the tensions that i can't achieve my dream, due to the deadly risk of idleness thats why my family decided to do Software Engineering(Diploma) at the First Semester i liked it very much but slowly slowly i realized that i cannot spend my whole life in front of this Machine, i love Nature, i love the System of Nature and i explore it daily i love to Study Biology i love to do Research, and now i m in Final Semester of Software Engineering i take Admission in B.SC Medical just because of my Passion, one of my Teacher is a Software Engineer he is also a BioMedical Engineer he told me to Continue Software Engineering and after Graduation do M.SC in BioMedical and it will cover both fields like your Passion (Medical) and Software Engineering Both, and then Go For PHD and after PHD you will become a Doctor, this is Nice Idea, but when i look at any Medical Doctor and when i look at my Past Really Really i feel cry to myself  my Father Dreamed to make his Son a Doctor and when i look at my Father i really Cry to myself to not fullfill his Dream, i m belonging from the Middle Class Family, now a days my life is full of Stress, not Decided what to do, i always think of my Future, because of this problems i m not paying Attention to my Software Engineering Diploma, i decided to do BioMedical but my heart always push me to become a Doctor if i try one time to do F.SC(Pre-Medical) then there is no Guarantee of my Financial Support i know i'll face many problems to take that step to do F.SC Again, so much confused feels Guilty to myself Daily, help me please what should i do, where to go, i m doing B.SC is a good step? or should i do MSC in Bio-Medical to cover both fields and then do PHD to become a Doctor? i want to go for Higher Studies to study and to do Research in Biology(or in BioMedical Biology+Software Engineering) Please help me on this situation, What should i do what to do? Which Field should i choose(Bio-Medical, or B.SC(Medical) or to do FSC(Maybe Not Possible to do it again  Due to Age and Maybe will face Financial problem)) and focus on it to do Hard Work, Help please


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

look! never go for fsc again!carru on with both the fields nd release ur stress just by thinking that helping humanity by beind a doctor might not b the best way for u god wants u to do it just by going through a different path because waht ever the subjects or career u choose it never has any negative effect on ur passions nd desires if they r really strong! having such an approach will give u contentment!
all of us r like machines.....having specific purposes in life when a machines becomes unable to perform its function its discarded likewise when each human being does his or her specific purpose of life( no matter trifle or grand) death occurs!
we r still alive means we haven't finished it yet nd if ur chances to b a doctor have faded that clearly means its not ur specific path or destination!
as far as ur interest in nature is concerned,i m sure doing a research relating that gets alter in any case u can do it simultaneously with studies!u dont need a medical degre for that!
nd just giving u another better option.........go for css after graduation!


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

and one thing mor if ur worried about the fact that u r unable to fulfill ur fathers wish then dont take this stress ca parents never want their children to b something specific in career,if u b successful by being a doctor of medicine or doctor of philosphy it wont make a difference to him all that matters to them is that u should b successful at the end of the day nd be with them when they need u especially in oldage!
nd there is no guarantee that u would have been a gr8 doctor of medicine,may b u can b a better doctor of philosphy(ph.d)!


----------



## aamirashraf (May 17, 2015)

Thank You Soo Much, your answer really helps me in my current situation and clear my vision that where to go, Thank You for fast reply, this is a nice forum i'll attach to it in Future Thanks Again.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

aamirashraf said:


> Thank You Soo Much, your answer really helps me in my current situation and clear my vision that where to go, Thank You for fast reply, this is a nice forum i'll attach to it in Future Thanks Again.


anytime 
i would say .....get rid ofconfusion nd never regret cz everything happens for something positive nothing is a mistake because everything is done by god nd He doesn't make mistakes!
best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## aamirashraf (May 17, 2015)

Indeed, Yes Absolutely Right, Thank You Soo Much JazakALLAH.


----------



## samiullah143 (May 25, 2015)

how is this possible to apply software engineering even i am a biology student?

- - - Updated - - -

i am from punjab,Pakistan
i have 877 marks in metric . if i got 850 or a little bit more,
how many i choices in biology fields?
and how can i apply in these fields


----------

